# natures logic, does anyone feed it?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The only negative feedback I've found is that someone people found hair in kibble, but I think since the company switched to a different manufacturing plant, the problem has been resolved. 
I want to add this to my parents dog's food rotation. He does well on NV instinct, but I can only buy it when its on sale and its getting expensive. He doesent do well on any other grain free foods I've tried (gives him the runs no matter how much I reduce the amount). 
So I'm looking for a food thats affordable and has decent meat content. I think for the most part this brand fits the bill. 

INGREDIENTS: Beef Meal, Millet, Beef Fat, Pumpkin Seed, Yeast Culture, Sardine Meal, Spray Dried Beef Liver, Suncured Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Dried Kelp, Cheese Powder, Spray Dried Porcine Plasma, Dried Tomato, Almonds, Dried Chicory Root, Dried Carrot, Dried Apple, White Fish Meal, Egg Shell Meal, Dried Pumpkin, Dried Apricot, Dried Blueberry, Dried Spinach, Dried Broccoli, Dried Cranberry, Parsley, Dried Artichoke, Rosemary, Mixed Tocopherols, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidium Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Coagulans Fermentation Product, Dried Pineapple Extract, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachtium Fermentation Extract

This one is 31% protein

I'd like to hear from anyone who currently feeds this brand, and how your does does on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've always found it to be kind of a bizarre food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Really how so? I tried it in the past with Uno and he did awful on it because I didnt realize hes allergic to yeast. I guess the main this with this food is that they use plasma since they dont use any synthetic vitamins, so they try to get all the nutrients from whole foods.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried it in the past but mine did awful on it. Too many odd ingredients in it that made them itch or have the runs. Could they just rotate in some of the better canned all meat diets or does it have to be a kibble? I would rotate all meat canned to change up protein sources and stick with the kibble that worked for their dog since he doesn't do well with changes in grain free kibble.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It just seems like the ingredient list is a little...unique I guess. I've only seen it carried in one place around here, and he stopped carrying it because it didn't sell.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Consider NutriSource Grain Free Chicken with 28% protein and 18% fat. It's very reasonably-priced with a pretty straight forward ingredient list. 

Meat comprises 55% of the formula; and 70% of the protein comes from meat. It could be a good base food for adding additional fresh foods.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried Natures Logic way back over a year ago could have been 2010 I cant remember the beginning of 2011 might be, well anyway, and have never bought it since. My dogs one only one actually vomited from it, now I don't know if it was because I just gave it to them or what! The others and I have two labs actually were not liking it. Meaning they were like sniffing the kibbles! So maybe it was just one bad batch who knows! I just took it back I got it at this place called alsip nursery and they had no problems with the return. So I actually do not know what was wrong with the bag!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> what does spray dried mean?


my guess is that they coat the kibble with dehydrated liver like other companies would when they add vitamin mix. Its probably similar to natures variety raw coating. 

Whats interesting about their food is that its gluten free but they claim millet to be carnivore appropriate since its a seed and is commonly found in the stomachs of prey. 

heres more info
Nature's Logic

Either way I feel like its worth a shot, if Indy doesent do well on it, it'll go my sisters dog who has an iron stomach.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was feeding it and my sister is currently feeding it to one of her dogs. Not that I tried every food out there but the ones I found Marlo could eat were EVO and Natures Logic. I started on the venison and would rotate with Lamb and beef as they quite carrying EVO. I stayed away from the chicken because I thought that made her break out. My sister was only feeding her Basenji the chicken because she was having her break out on the belly. She has a spot now on her nose so I have her trying the beef now if she breaks out on her belly I'm in big trouble.

My dogs did well on it. The guy where I got it feeds his dogs that I think, he's real high on it. Now I don't know how much he knows or anything but they carry several different brands. Just started Fromm. They don't have Acana or Orejin (sp) I think they may be doing some changing but I'm sure there still carrying Natures Logic because My sister just got the beef one. He is supplying around the state maybe out of state.


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

I've fed both the dry food and canned food (in rotation with other brands) to my dogs - they enjoyed it, and they did extremely well on it. I like that there's no synthetic vitamins and minerals - all of the nutrients are coming from whole foods. As far as companies go, I've always had very pleasant interactions with them.

I use the Nature's Logic Sardine Oil quite frequently.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

This food was actually one of the biggest sellers at the store I used to work at. Most owners said their dogs did well on it, but I also got a lot of complaints of yeasty skin issues that were solved when switched to a different food not containing as much brewers yeast. I fed it to my dogs a while back, they didn't do that great on it, their poops were hard but their coats got really dry. I bought a bag of the rabbit dry food for my cats (I used to always rotate my cats kibble with no issues) and they all three started to projectile vomit. 0_0 The cats never cared much for the cans either, although they'll eat pretty much anything.

My animals have done well on the pre-made raw in the past, especially the cats. I like that their rabbit is sourced from the US instead of China (like NV - or at least they used to). I use the NL sardine oil in rotation with Nordic Naturals cod liver oil with good results.


(Sorry if you got more than you asked for, lol).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, Indy does have some food allergy, he gets super itchy sometimes and has been doing well on the instinct salmon, but its just getting too expensive. I'm not a fan of the yeast in it, maybe thats the only way they can achieve the necessary vitamin ratio without resorting to the use of artificial supplementation. 

just checked, looks like NV used yeast as well although different form-( Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture) and its way down the list. I guess I'll see how it goes.


----------

